# Wearing shorts



## Bomber (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never really seen professional tree workers wearing shorts until seeing numerouse pictures of others on this site. I recently worked with someone who showed up to climb in shorts and am still traumatized by the sight. Is this an acceptable practice in other areas? 
I think climbers and groundman should be wearing pants. Leave the shorts to the lawnmower man.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> I have never really seen professional tree workers wearing shorts until seeing numerouse pictures of others on this site. I recently worked with someone who showed up to climb in shorts and am still traumatized by the sight. Is this an acceptable practice in other areas?
> I think climbers and groundman should be wearing pants. Leave the shorts to the lawnmower man.



fack you Ill give you traumatized... the only reason you dont wear shorts is your afraid you may cut your own skinny legs off in a moment of confusion while dead wooding.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 11, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> fack you Ill give you traumatized... the only reason you dont wear shorts is your afraid you may cut your own skinny legs off in a moment of confusion while dead wooding.



Wow.....I didn't mention you by name. Shhh it will be our secret. Nobody can read this because I hit the PM button.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Wow.....I didn't mention you by name. Shhh it will be our secret. Nobody can read this because I hit the PM button.



I am gonna wear my shorts when I show up with my new chipper

new chipper... NOT


----------



## Bomber (Apr 11, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I am gonna wear my shorts when I show up with my new chipper
> 
> new chipper... NOT



That chipper will go well with your spiked climbing line, thanks to someone else on this site.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Wow.....I didn't mention you by name. Shhh it will be our secret. Nobody can read this because I hit the PM button.



i wear them from time to time all depends what I'm doing in the picture you saw me doing it in it really wasn't my intention my pants tore. but i don't really get tore up doing it. but other than that i just wear levi's i got a whole closet full of them arbor wear pants. but in the summer their unbearable. it can get up in the high 90's a lot where I'm at.

if I'm gonna be working in spruce all day i wear long sleeves. but a oak maple and so on shorts work. if I'm cutting out of the bucket no one can tell anyways. LOL


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2012)

ahhh #### happens


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i wear them from time to time all depends what I'm doing in the picture you saw me doing it in it really wasn't my intention my pants tore. but i don't really get tore up doing it. but other than that i just wear levi's i got a whole closet full of them arbor wear pants. but in the summer their unbearable. it can get up in the high 90's a lot where I'm at.
> 
> if I'm gonna be working in spruce all day i wear long sleeves. but a oak maple and so on shorts work. if I'm cutting out of the bucket no one can tell anyways. LOL



Thats why I dont have a bucket... I wouldnt even show up with shorts on... well that and the cost of the bucket combined with the cost of getting caught with out pants on.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 11, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i wear them from time to time all depends what I'm doing in the picture you saw me doing it in it really wasn't my intention my pants tore. but i don't really get tore up doing it. but other than that i just wear levi's i got a whole closet full of them arbor wear pants. but in the summer their unbearable. it can get up in the high 90's a lot where I'm at.
> 
> if I'm gonna be working in spruce all day i wear long sleeves. but a oak maple and so on shorts work. if I'm cutting out of the bucket no one can tell anyways. LOL



Not just your picture but others I have seen. We always wore pants, just use to it I guess. Thankfully it never hits the 90's way up north in Connecticut.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> My little secret



emphasis on LITTLE SECRET


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Not just your picture but others I have seen. We always wore pants, just use to it I guess. Thankfully it never hits the 90's way up north in Connecticut.



We had 105 for almost a week and my foreman had a mild heart attack out in the heat. He's 65 and I can't get him to sit at desk he's still got the cuttin in his blood.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?iwj0ic


----------



## tree md (Apr 11, 2012)

No, I do not wear shorts ever on the job. I consider it to be unprofessional.

That being said, when I was young and learning I worked under a bad ass climber who wore them everyday in the Summertime. We worked for one of the largest services in the city too. He was a good enough climber that they pretty much left him alone and let him wear what he wanted to. I always thought he was a little fruity though. He was a tree hugging type with a high pitched voice... I always thought he was a little light in the loafers... He comes to mind when I picture some of the posters on this site at times. 

I hardly ever even where blue jeans anymore on the job. I either wear green or tan khakis.


----------



## swyman (Apr 11, 2012)

tree md said:


> No, I do not wear shorts ever on the job. I consider it to be unprofessional.
> 
> That being said, when I was young and learning I worked under a bad ass climber who wore them everyday in the Summertime. We worked for one of the largest services in the city too. He was a good enough climber that they pretty much left him alone and let him wear what he wanted to. I always thought he was a little fruity though. He was a tree hugging type with a high pitched voice... I always thought he was a little light in the loafers... He comes to mind when I picture some of the posters on this site at times.
> 
> I hardly ever even where blue jeans anymore on the job. I either wear green or tan khakis.



I wear tan khakis everyday. Jeans just seem to feel heavy and I can't move well in them and are hot.


----------



## deevo (Apr 11, 2012)

No shorts ever, bought a pair of Pfanner Gladiatiors last year. Only takes one cut to take a leg off or cut you real bad!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't wear shorts saw dust on sweaty legs=itch like razy


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 12, 2012)

I like getting my shorts on when it gets hot out. I ain't gonna be doing Spruce or White Pine removals with them on, but most anything else doesn't bother me.

A nice set of uniform shorts and I got my cable guy look on.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

I use to sometimes ware shorts(and tennis shoes) when I was self employed in the summer depending on the job and where it was. A lazy trim job in 100+ heat using hand tools, nice. I would never show up in shorts to someone elses job or doing saw work


----------



## arborjockey (Apr 12, 2012)

When I'm up in the bucket I never have pants on. lets the boyz air out and I feel free.. Shorts on the other hand are out of the ? and I will fire you over it:msp_angry:


----------



## Bomber (Apr 12, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I use to sometimes ware shorts(and tennis shoes) when I was self employed in the summer depending on the job and where it was. A lazy trim job in 100+ heat using hand tools, nice. I would never show up in shorts to someone elses job or doing saw work



I figured with all the hippies in California the standard would be shorts, Jesus sandals, and a swinging pony tail.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 12, 2012)

*I climb in shorts .*

All summer long. When it's hot out It's all I'm climbing in unless PI is involved or a Black Locust.

There are plenty of climbers around. If you'd rather have a stoned yahoo who cuts and crashes wearing pants or a sober climber wearing shorts who rigs everything down safely, don't let me stand in your way.


----------



## arborjockey (Apr 12, 2012)

Not much to choose from:jawdrop:


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 12, 2012)

We stop by a convenience store every morning and often see another tree company there. They all wear shorts and we just rag on them for it. Baggy shorts matched with work boots, you get the picture. Shorts are just a no-no in my books. Might as well not wear a shirt either. haha


----------



## adronetree (Apr 12, 2012)

*Hmm*

Well at least you guys dont have a climber who occasionally refuses to wear shoes. I have had a schizophrenic climber for about 8 years and sometimes he will only go barefoot. Usually around the same time hes decided to go barefoot he also refuses to climb with a motorized saw. Hes thinks it makes him at one with nature . He climbs with a bow saw during those times . Uh
I don't work him when his brain is on that channel. We did one time on a friends house.
He's one of the best climbers in Georgia though. Very few guys are better.

Hes decided me and a few other guys might be demons the last 2 or 3 years though so we don't work him out of fear he may try to kill us at some point. Anyone working in GA for awhile will know who he is most likely.


----------



## superjunior (Apr 12, 2012)

I wear shorts when it gets brutal out. Nothing un-proffesional about it, arborwear makes some nice ones btw. Wouldn't wear them doing a hawthorne takedown but when the heat index is over 100 and you can't even see through the humidity I just can't think strait. To me that's more dangerous then trying to stay cool 

At least I ain't wearing arm chaps LOL :msp_wink:


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Bomber said:


> I figured with all the hippies in California the standard would be shorts, Jesus sandals, and a swinging pony tail.



We've met before?


----------



## fishercat (Apr 13, 2012)

*wow.*



adronetree said:


> Well at least you guys dont have a climber who occasionally refuses to wear shoes. I have had a schizophrenic climber for about 8 years and sometimes he will only go barefoot. Usually around the same time hes decided to go barefoot he also refuses to climb with a motorized saw. Hes thinks it makes him at one with nature . He climbs with a bow saw during those times . Uh
> I don't work him when his brain is on that channel. We did one time on a friends house.
> He's one of the best climbers in Georgia though. Very few guys are better.
> 
> Hes decided me and a few other guys might be demons the last 2 or 3 years though so we don't work him out of fear he may try to kill us at some point. Anyone working in GA for awhile will know who he is most likely.



If you cut the base while he's in it, he'd "REALLY be one with nature".


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 13, 2012)

No shorts on tree jobs. Landscaping on the other hand.............


----------



## adronetree (Apr 13, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I wear shorts when it gets brutal out. Nothing un-proffesional about it, arborwear makes some nice ones btw. Wouldn't wear them doing a hawthorne takedown but when the heat index is over 100 and you can't even see through the humidity I just can't think strait. To me that's more dangerous then trying to stay cool
> 
> At least I ain't wearing arm chaps LOL :msp_wink:


At least your not wearing ONLY chaps with your doll there...


----------



## imagineero (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't see that pants are any more professional than shorts, if you're talking chainsaw pants on the other hand.... but most of you guys seem to be saying that wearing blue jeans or some other color of pants is more professional than wearing shorts?

In australia, all chainsaw operators are required to wear chaps or chainsaw pants. A lot don't, but thats the law. It's hot as hell in some places, an dthe risk of dehydration is very real. It's often more of a hazzard than cutting yourself with a saw. If you think you can be wearing long pants all day while running a saw and dragging brush in 110 degrees then think again. Or maybe put a long sleeve shirt and jacket on top to accelerate your death ;-)

Incidentally, climbers in australia are not required to wear chainsaw pants by law. I often though that was a strange exception. I climb every day, if on spikes I wear chainsaw pants all year round. If climbing spikeless then I switch to shorts in the summer, in colder months I'll still wear the chainsaw pants. Im not required legally to wear them but I'm happy to for the protection they give me. Never have had a saw contact, but they only have to work once to be worth wearing them every day.

Nobody in australia wears long pants in summer unless they're working in an airconditioned office. I feel the urge to punch anyone who is wearing long pants in summer right un the kidneys just on principle.

Shaun


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Apr 14, 2012)

Last summer was nearly 50 days over 100 degrees. Most of those were 110-115 actual temp with high humidity pushing the feel to the 120's. Anyone that is working in that will need cooler clothing. Super thin under armour shirt in a light color and YES shorts. Hikers or tennis shoes to complete it. Not by choice, I don't care to wear that, but don't care to have a heat stroke either.


----------



## shooterschafer (Apr 14, 2012)

Bomber said:


> I have never really seen professional tree workers wearing shorts until seeing numerouse pictures of others on this site. I recently worked with someone who showed up to climb in shorts and am still traumatized by the sight. Is this an acceptable practice in other areas?
> I think climbers and groundman should be wearing pants. Leave the shorts to the lawnmower man.



Shorts are for sissys, the tough guys climb in the buff !!


----------



## superjunior (Apr 14, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Last summer was nearly 50 days over 100 degrees. Most of those were 110-115 actual temp with high humidity pushing the feel to the 120's. Anyone that is working in that will need cooler clothing. Super thin under armour shirt in a light color and YES shorts. Hikers or tennis shoes to complete it. Not by choice, I don't care to wear that, but don't care to have a heat stroke either.



I agree, except for the shoes part. Gotta wear work boots man.. There's still a level of safety and proffesionalism that has to be maintained, but I don't think wearing shorts in extreme weather conditions is any less safe then wearing arm chaps for a magnolia prune..


----------



## mikegar (Apr 14, 2012)

####ies pants for me year round.


----------



## tree md (Apr 16, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA!!! 

Nair Commercial from the 1980s - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 12, 2016)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Last summer was nearly 50 days over 100 degrees. Most of those were 110-115 actual temp with high humidity pushing the feel to the 120's. Anyone that is working in that will need cooler clothing. Super thin under armour shirt in a light color and YES shorts. Hikers or tennis shoes to complete it. Not by choice, I don't care to wear that, but don't care to have a heat stroke either.


Haha; the thing I like about this global warming trend is you northern folk get to experience our heat  Few years back I took a ride in the wambulance 2 days in hospital 119 actual forget the humidity"maybe heat or gettin old" but there was some present. I don't care now if it's unprofessional or not I'm gonna stay as cool as possible after the century mark.

Even if that means short shorts lol or staying home


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 12, 2016)

Pants and long sleeve shirts. Some of the guys asked to wear short sleeves and I finally eased up and let them. Don't know why they'd want to though.

When not working I usually wear shorts and a polo if it's hot.

On the beach I wear swim shorts, but usually still have a shirt on.

Watched too many of the older guys suffer from skin cancer, always showing up with big bandages where they had chunks of skin cut out or burned off.


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 12, 2016)

Carhartt pants, with a belt. And the t-shirt is always tucked in. Can't stand sloppy looking workers. The climbers are beyond my control - buncha spoiled hippies - but anyone working on the ground has to look like they take the job seriously.

Shorts with a shirt hanging out... not gonna happen.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 12, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Carhartt pants, with a belt. And the t-shirt is always tucked in. Can't stand sloppy looking workers. The climbers are beyond my control - buncha spoiled hippies - but anyone working on the ground has to look like they take the job seriously.
> 
> Shorts with a shirt hanging out... not gonna happen.


Lol ya''ll don't have 95 degrees at 6am


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 12, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol ya''ll don't have 95 degrees at 6am



True. 

But we're having some decent heat these days, and the humidity here would put out a forest fire.

Just to mention it, I read a book by a Russian army defector, and he said they wore the same socks and boots, summer and winter. I tried it years back and I've been hooked ever since. -40C to +40C, two pairs of wool socks and my J.B.Goodhues. I never get too cold or too hot.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 12, 2016)

We all wear jeans but my sleeves on my t shirts are cut off or we can just get sleeveless shirts provided from the company . I guess im a spoiled hippy climber but today it was 94°. Its work not a fashion show.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 12, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> We all wear jeans but my sleeves on my t shirts are cut off or we can just get sleeveless shirts provided from the company . I guess im a spoiled hippy climber but today it was 94°. Its work not a fashion show.


Mostly I wear slacks and shirt but on those dog days in these parts I'll wear whatever keeps me sane. I have worn shorts climbing at times but usually not with chainsaw work as I hate the sawdust in my socks etc


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 12, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Mostly I wear slacks and shirt but on those dog days in these parts I'll wear whatever keeps me sane. I have worn shorts climbing at times but usually not with chainsaw work as I hate the sawdust in my socks etc



Shirts tucked in it goes in your pants from inside and outside your shirt


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 12, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> Shirts tucked in it goes in your pants from inside and outside your shirt


Yup I don't tuck


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting a pair of those zipoff pants/shorts for bucket days. Gets hot in there. A little umbrella would be nice. But I always wear pants and long sleeved shirt for sun/scrapes/dust protection even when it's 95 out. Just has to be thin fabric.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 13, 2016)

Too many blackberries around to risk wearing shorts. Everybody wears company issued sawpants if you want to run a saw (if not you drag and rake), no chaps. Company issued hi viz t-shirts. Tucking in - optional.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 13, 2016)

Don't tuck here either.

Shed the chips!


----------



## Marshy (Jul 13, 2016)

Cutting firewood I'll wear shorts. If I have to go into the woods I wear pants. The chips stay out of my sox/boots well enough wearing my saw chaps. I could do it without my chaps though, they would be full. Long sleeve shirt in summer? F that!


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 13, 2016)

I can't believe this is even up for discussion. Explain it away how you please. Shorts while working.. is stupid. And if you showed up to do a job for me wearing them, you'd be sent packing. Real quick.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jul 13, 2016)

Been wearing shorts 30 years now while working. Employees also wear shorts. What is the big deal?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't even own shorts. Haven't worn any in probably 15 years.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 13, 2016)

It doesn't make sense. And if you're doing any type of climbing whatsoever, you'd beat your legs all to dogshit. 
I also have a strong opinion that saw protection should be worn a loft while running a chainsaw. Flame me about the heat all you want. The more expensive pants, you can get by in. They're not near as heavy. 
Shorts' appearance are casual. I don't want somebody casually screwing around with my trees. There's something to the old adage "look the part".


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 13, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Shorts' appearance are casual. I don't want somebody casually screwing around with my trees. There's something to the old adage "look the part".



Exactly! 

You price a job at, whatever, say $1K for the day. Well, there's a reasonable expectation on the part of the person who is going to part with that healthy chunk of change that they are hiring professionals. Shorts, to most consumers I would think, do not "look the part".

Years back, the boss came by on a Saturday and told me to hop in the truck to help with an estimate because the customer was French and my boss is a unilingual blob. I was wearing sandals and told him I needed to get my boots. He said it didn't matter, to just GTF in the truck and let's go. We got to the house, nice place, the guy obviously had money, and rang the bell. He opens the door, we say hello, he looks down at my sandals, and I knew we lost the job on the spot. The next half-hour walking around looking at trees was just a waste of time. A $3K estimate/job down the drain because of a pair of sandals. I've priced hundreds of jobs over the years and I know that's what killed that estimate.

A professional appearance matters.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I can't believe this is even up for discussion. Explain it away how you please. Shorts while working.. is stupid. And if you showed up to do a job for me wearing them, you'd be sent packing. Real quick.


Come here a week I'll have you changing your tune lol. I have been up north buddy no comparison same as your winter we can't compare. August is coming, so far just high 90s few 100 days but 105 and up is coming so come on down you can help drag brush up our goat bluffs in pants we will have emt on red alert lmfao.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 13, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Come here a week I'll have you changing your tune lol. I have been up north buddy no comparison same as your winter we can't compare. August is coming, so far just high 90s few 100 days but 105 and up is coming so come on down you can help drag brush up our goat bluffs in pants we will have emt on red alert lmfao.


Yeah it's funny how the Canadians and Alaskans are the most passionate about no shorts. I don't think they are working in 95 degree heat every day during the summer like us farther south. All I think about the last few hours of the workday is going home to put shorts and sandals on and jump in the creek/pool.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Come here a week I'll have you changing your tune lol





crotchclimber said:


> Yeah it's funny how the Canadians and Alaskans are the most passionate about no shorts. I don't think they are working in 95 degree heat every day during the summer like us farther south. All I think about the last few hours of the workday is going home to put shorts and sandals on and jump in the creek/pool.


Well when i was up there it got to 95 some days but 6 am it was not 90s like here in the dog days of august.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, I'ma no shorts guy too, but I live in Montana. We get 100 days but not much hotter. Even at 100 I always have my logger boots and Dickies on though.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 14, 2016)

I've worn pants and long sleeves in temps over 120°

Worn Kevlar on top of it all in 115° on a gray concrete roof for six hours one time. That was hell. 

It isn't the clothes, or lack of them that get you through the heat, it's conditioning your body and staying hydrated. If you start your day with coffee and end your day with beer the heat will be far harder on you.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> Yeah it's funny how the Canadians and Alaskans are the most passionate about no shorts. I don't think they are working in 95 degree heat every day during the summer like us farther south. All I think about the last few hours of the workday is going home to put shorts and sandals on and jump in the creek/pool.




I've spent summers in Idaho (120*), Houston, TX, San Antonio, & North Carolina... have never worn shorts.

It was 85* here today, 105* in the sun. I cut and stacked wood most of the day, and spent the rest working on equipment. In pants.
Am I sweaty? Yup, but I can work up a sweat at 50* if I move around quick enough.

Did I drink 1/2 a case of bottled water? Yup. 

Am I going to wear shorts? Nope, aside from my undies.. in bed.

I couldn't imagine the amount of sawdust and dirt that'd go in my boots if I didn't have pants on. It's bad enough as is.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

See all those replies rope? Shorts are stupid and unprofessional. This isn't the seventies. Drink water. 
@ropensaddle


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 14, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> Yeah it's funny how the Canadians and Alaskans are the most passionate about no shorts. I don't think they are working in 95 degree heat every day during the summer like us farther south. All I think about the last few hours of the workday is going home to put shorts and sandals on and jump in the creek/pool.



We certainly don't get as much of the heat as you do, and thank God for that, but the humidity here is death. Like it will be today. _Yay! 
_
As far as extremes go, I've shovelled roofs at -40F, and done trees from -30F to 11oF. That's a pretty good range. And, as stated, always in the same boots with two pairs of wool socks. And pants, not shorts.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> See all those replies rope? Shorts are stupid and unprofessional. This isn't the seventies. Drink water.
> @ropensaddle


Ok now listen one last time, spending 1 2 maybe 4 days in your life at 100 does not qualify you to even post about heat. We have had years with 57 or more days high nineties and up. I spent most of my life in Texas which was even worse. Now when I was a punk kid I wore jeans 16 hours a day in it. Yes it can be done, however; after spending two days in the hospital with kidneys shut down to 28% qualifies me to speak on heat. I wear shorts maybe 5 days in a year 105 plus i have them on and if ANYONE tried to call me unprofessional or whistle or what have you, they just could be in dangerous territory. Btw when I was carried off in the ambulance it was the end of the day 119 actual and 50% humidity and we had guzzled water all day. I have been to 15 to 20 first aid classes throughout my career and been trained to recognize heat exhaustion. I was sweating all day but forgot another symptom, I had not peed for the whole day and felt terrible from start to finish. The doctor told me it was 15 strait days over 100 and I was dehydrating for over a week. He flat told me to wear shorts in those extremes or stay home. Again; come here in the dog days I'll give you a new perspective on this subject sonny


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I've spent summers in Idaho (120*), Houston, TX, San Antonio, & North Carolina... have never worn shorts.
> 
> It was 85* here today, 105* in the sun. I cut and stacked wood most of the day, and spent the rest working on equipment. In pants.
> Am I sweaty? Yup, but I can work up a sweat at 50* if I move around quick enough.
> ...





Hddnis said:


> I've worn pants and long sleeves in temps over 120°
> 
> Worn Kevlar on top of it all in 115° on a gray concrete roof for six hours one time. That was hell.
> 
> It isn't the clothes, or lack of them that get you through the heat, it's conditioning your body and staying hydrated. If you start your day with coffee and end your day with beer the heat will be far harder on you.


Spending rare time in heat hardly qualifies you to speak about it. I don't drink coffee and gave up alcohol in 1995.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

In my area shorts would look unprofessional. I would say though that it's probably a regional thing as well though. I can see that where Rope lives that it would be an accepted practice by the residents. I also can't see Rope out there climbing in a pair of gym shorts. I'm also gonna guess that on the days that are "hot" , one would tend to pic a more suitable job for shorts. Stumps, loading wood, final cleanup, light pruning maybe?
We don't get the long heat spells like you southern guys but we definatly get the humidity. Yesterday was low 90's with around 85% humidity. I was working at home and soaked through everything within the first hour. I drank two gallons of water in four hours and continued about half that for the next four. I also drink 32 ounces of Gatorade every morning and before bed. I'm thinking of switching to Pedialite to cut back on the sugar. 
Rope have you ever heard of coolvest?
http://www.glaciertek.com/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
Been thinking about getting one and I know quite a few arbs around the country that love them. A bit pricey but could be well worth it


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok now listen one last time, spending 1 2 maybe 4 days in your life at 100 does not qualify you to even post about heat. We have had years with 57 or more days high nineties and up. I spent most of my life in Texas which was even worse. Now when I was a punk kid I wore jeans 16 hours a day in it. Yes it can be done, however; after spending two days in the hospital with kidneys shut down to 28% qualifies me to speak on heat. I wear shorts maybe 5 days in a year 105 plus i have them on and if ANYONE tried to call me unprofessional or whistle or what have you, they just could be in dangerous territory. Btw when I was carried off in the ambulance it was the end of the day 119 actual and 50% humidity and we had guzzled water all day. I have been to 15 to 20 first aid classes throughout my career and been trained to recognize heat exhaustion. I was sweating all day but forgot another symptom, I had not peed for the whole day and felt terrible from start to finish. The doctor told me it was 15 strait days over 100 and I was dehydrating for over a week. He flat told me to wear shorts in those extremes or stay home. Again; come here in the dog days I'll give you a new perspective on this subject sonny


Now YOU listen one more time... I told you, I don't give a **** how you explain it away. It looks unprofessional. Don't care about your excuses or blah blah blah heat. I'd chase you out of my yard, as I'm sure many others would. It wouldn't matter a bit how much you were trying to defend your position on your way down the drive. You'd be eating thin soup on account of those shorts.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 14, 2016)

Its all about cheap now not professionalism. Sure the guy with the nice bucket and chipper, wearing a uniform looks professional but the guys in the pick up with a trailer made from his old pick up wearing the wife beater is a few hundred dollars cheaper so he's getting the job.

No I don't wear shorts at work but if im not at work i do.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 14, 2016)

As soon as it's warm enough, I wear shorts every day as does everyone on the crew. Cooler guys, less fatigue and better production. Beat up my legs climbing? Please. Suck it up Nancy. Briars, scratches, poison ivy? Get real. It's part of the job. Look the part? Who said long pants are "the part"? I've never lost a job due to my clothing choice and actually, have been asked a few times by customers why I AM wearing pants on a hot day? (Sometimes the day starts cold and then heats up later)


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't believe that for a second. OR.. I wouldn't want jobs in whatever mouth breathing part of town you work in..


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Spending rare time in heat hardly qualifies you to speak about it. I don't drink coffee and gave up alcohol in 1995.



I lived in Idaho 4 years, was in Houston 4 months, Korea a year, etc.

In any case there's no need for chest pounding or weiner length bragging as is going on here. If you all came here for even a few days and worked in -40* I wouldn't say "well that doesn't count, it was only for a week, so you don't really now what cold is"

I choose to wear pants, in the heat or cold. I hAve no idea what my customers think, I just know I have plenty of repeat customers and word of mouth customers, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

idaho lmao, now houston yes but idaho is thousand mile north, so you spent 4 months of your life in real heat lol try 40 years working in it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Now YOU listen one more time... I told you, I don't give a **** how you explain it away. It looks unprofessional. Don't care about your excuses or blah blah blah heat. I'd chase you out of my yard, as I'm sure many others would. It wouldn't matter a bit how much you were trying to defend your position on your way down the drive. You'd be eating thin soup on account of those shorts.


"Well kid" its been nice but you will never know what a real summer is; so keep pickin them berries of the north. I have spent days on my best customers in shorts not even once heard them snicker "of course they were in shorts too "


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its all about cheap now not professionalism. Sure the guy with the nice bucket and chipper, wearing a uniform looks professional but the guys in the pick up with a trailer made from his old pick up wearing the wife beater is a few hundred dollars cheaper so he's getting the job.
> 
> No I don't wear shorts at work but if im not at work i do.


Well guy in shorts pulls out 5k in climb gear and prunes to anzi standard. Guy in bucket wearing pants tops trees in pants. Shorts 1500.00 bucket boy 1200 which is best ?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Now YOU listen one more time... I told you, I don't give a **** how you explain it away. It looks unprofessional. Don't care about your excuses or blah blah blah heat. I'd chase you out of my yard, as I'm sure many others would. It wouldn't matter a bit how much you were trying to defend your position on your way down the drive. You'd be eating thin soup on account of those shorts.


Firstly sunny, I don't run so you aint chasing me anywhere. The offer still stands, come down in dog days sunny and get some real perspective up these 115 foot pines.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I don't believe that for a second. OR.. I wouldn't want jobs in whatever mouth breathing part of town you work in..


Not sure who your aiming at with your gay comments; no mouth breeding here boy. Now pick them berries sunny


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh, BTW, 12".:****you:

Edit: Seriously the smiley offered on the site is censored?!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Not sure who your aiming at with your gay comments; no mouth breeding here boy. Now pick them berries sunny



Mouth breather means your an idiot. I guess that flew over your head?!


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Mouth breather means your an idiot. I guess that flew over your head?!


Hahahaha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Mouth breather means your an idiot. I guess that flew over your head?!


Ahhh well my eyes they are getting older ya know. As far as idiot and being over my head, if the comment was what my eyes fooled me with, it would of been below my feet. Now you boyz been fun but I believe I will listen to a real professional MD who told me 105 wear shorts or stay home.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

Lol. Sure, bud.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I lived in Idaho 4 years, was in Houston 4 months, Korea a year, etc.
> 
> In any case there's no need for chest pounding or weiner length bragging as is going on here. If you all came here for even a few days and worked in -40* I wouldn't say "well that doesn't count, it was only for a week, so you don't really now what cold is"
> 
> I choose to wear pants, in the heat or cold. I hAve no idea what my customers think, I just know I have plenty of repeat customers and word of mouth customers, so I must be doing something right.


My son lives in alaska, he is always telling me how funny it is when he sees tree guys up there calling a bush a bad tree. He also said Id make a fortune up there and not deal with 100 to 125 foot monsters all day. He says its a captive customer culture.


Oh and I could then talk bad about shorts rotflmfao


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 14, 2016)

This is getting good. Arguing over shorts and VF calling somebody an idiot, not sure which is funnier[emoji1]


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is getting good. Arguing over shorts and VF calling somebdy an idiot, not sure which is funnier[emoji1]


Well down here in the south we don't use sayings like mouth breather, so bad eyes and long week of brutal heat but not yet wearing shorts heat and its easy to see how I goofed.


Unless of course you do not understand our lingo stays pure!!


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is getting good. Arguing over shorts and VF calling somebody an idiot, not sure which is funnier[emoji1]



It's like the Political Forum: shorts are the GOP, pants are the DNC, and the libertarians are working buck naked.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 14, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Well down here in the south we don't use sayings like mouth breather, so bad eyes and long week of brutal heat but not yet wearing shorts heat and its easy to see how I goofed.
> 
> 
> Unless of course you do not understand our lingo stays pure!!



VF calling ANYONE an idiot is like the pot calling the kettle black. The rest of you are ok[emoji1]


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

treebilly said:


> In my area shorts would look unprofessional. I would say though that it's probably a regional thing as well though. I can see that where Rope lives that it would be an accepted practice by the residents. I also can't see Rope out there climbing in a pair of gym shorts. I'm also gonna guess that on the days that are "hot" , one would tend to pic a more suitable job for shorts. Stumps, loading wood, final cleanup, light pruning maybe?
> We don't get the long heat spells like you southern guys but we definatly get the humidity. Yesterday was low 90's with around 85% humidity. I was working at home and soaked through everything within the first hour. I drank two gallons of water in four hours and continued about half that for the next four. I also drink 32 ounces of Gatorade every morning and before bed. I'm thinking of switching to Pedialite to cut back on the sugar.
> Rope have you ever heard of coolvest?
> http://www.glaciertek.com/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> Been thinking about getting one and I know quite a few arbs around the country that love them. A bit pricey but could be well worth it


Thanks, I'm looking into one of those soon. Looks like it might be the key to staying cool


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't even see how shorts are an argument.. I'm honestly baffled. I know dudes in Barbados who climb in chain pants all day. Drink water, don't over exert yourself, it's simple. Any doctor who says "go do tree work in shorts" is a quack. Or, as I suspect, that was never said, AT ALL.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I don't even see how shorts are an argument.. I'm honestly baffled. I know dudes in Barbados who climb in chain pants all day. Drink water, don't over exert yourself, it's simple. Any doctor who says "go do tree work in shorts" is a quack. Or, as I suspect, that was never said, AT ALL.


Look kid; I climbed in jeans 35 years, in 2012 we had super extreme conditions that you never would understand. In your 50s after heat and 16 hour days for years my body finally said no. If you have never had 28% kidney function and in the hospital 2 days then you will just stay baffled, I have; so I know wtf I'm talking about. Anyway a few peeps here had good suggestions, treebilly etc, thanks that some offer solutions while others post ignorant rants of fashion preferences which have no relativity of pro vrs hack .


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

Blah blah blah. Sounds like more excuses. You've always got some super dramatic story. I smell bull.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Blah blah blah. Sounds like more excuses. You've always got some super dramatic story. I smell bull.


You so remind me of another member, wood blower or holder I think he was called. Anyway the reason you smell bull is its right under your nose. I am not a liar son; if I tell you I took a ride in an ambulance with 28% kidney function for two days you can rest assured it happened.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 14, 2016)

Bomber said:


> and am still traumatized by the sight.



my 1st job was holding the ladder while short shorts & no undies hippy bloke went above me working the tree,,,, so looking up was no joy


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 14, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> You so remind me of another member, wood blower or holder I think he was called. Anyway the reason you smell bull is its right under your nose. I am not a liar son; if I tell you I took a ride in an ambulance with 28% kidney function for two days you can rest assured it happened.





derwoodii said:


> my 1st job was holding the ladder while short shorts & no undies hippy bloke went above me working the tree,,,, so looking up was no joy


 bummer, bro.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

I was just passing along what Butch suggested to me last year when I ended up sick as hell from the heat.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Now this thread has me wondering where big brother (OSHA) stands on this matter. I really should find out since I'm supposed to be coming up with a safety program for the company I work for.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 14, 2016)

From a safety standpoint shorts or jeans it doesn't matter, jeans are no safer than shorts when it comes to a sharp chain across the leg.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

I agree with that. There are other things that could be a reason though. When I was doing concrete work we would have to wear hard hats on site. Even after all the trucks and equipment was gone and we would be scrubbing a 300 yard floor pour. Our biggest overhead hazard would be a bird crapping on us. We had to wear a minimum four inch sleeve on our shirts for OSHA compliance.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 14, 2016)

I wear a kilt.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

treebilly said:


> I was just passing along what Butch suggested to me last year when I ended up sick as hell from the heat.


Yes well that's the idea, I mean really almost everything is passed along. I mean climbers didn't just see trees not regaining turgid leaves one mourning and all call it permanent wilting point. Sure someone came up with the name and symptoms but those findings were passed along collectively. I am strongly contemplating the vest and extra pack so it can stay ready throughout dog days. Thanks for the heads up now selling 350.00 to my wife


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

I mentioned it to my wife and she said no problem. I think she sees it as a way to keep me working longer hours to make more for her to spend.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

treebilly said:


> I mentioned it to my wife and she said no problem. I think she sees it as a way to keep me working longer hours to make more for her to spend.


Yes up the production has to be a good thing imo. I just got two calls earlier already weeks behind so yup its summer lol


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 14, 2016)

I wasn't trying to single anyone out.

Nothin' but respect for Rope

Mostly I was coming from what I have to preach to new hires. Kids that grew up in a house with AC, mom ran them around in a car with AC, they sat in schools with AC, went to colleges with AC, and then they need a paying job and come to work for me.

I've heard things like "I never drink water, that just doesn't work for me, I have to have juice or powerade" Or another one that got a guy fired "Drinking water just makes me sweat and I don't like to sweat so I don't drink water." I fired him because we were working in 97° and high humidity and I hadn't seen him drink anything all morning. I fired him and gave him a bottle of cold water and a ride home, not having anyone die on my watch if I can help it.

They also complain about pants, old hands at the work do too, I tell them they are free to wear what they want except for when they're working for me and then they follow the dress code. I've got my reasons, safety and comfort are part of those reasons.

I had to learn to wear pants, I grew up wearing shorts and still like them, except for when I'm doing tree work.

Oh, and Rope, indulge my braggadocious side, worked in temps over 98° for five months one summer, and three weeks of temps over 110°, four days in a row it hit 114°, 115°, 116° and then 113° All it did was make me move where they get snow!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

Hddnis said:


> I wasn't trying to single anyone out.
> 
> Nothin' but respect for Rope
> 
> ...


Lol yup, move is key but hard to give up my permaculture I been setting up on the farm! Truthfully, I seldom and" i'm serious" wear shorts but weeks in the later of your post; I do, if I must work. The vest thing might be the ticket and its getting busy and hot so my finger is on the trigger, if I pull it I will let anyone know how it helps here!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2016)

106 this day prior to ambulance ride! Had jeans on like most days then.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 14, 2016)

At our operation, it's the salesguys who will wear shorts (the ones talking to the clients - hows that for professionalism) while the workers wear slash pants (no chaps). And the pants have to meet WCB standards. And everyone wears hi viz shirts. 

By the time we get to the jobsite, I doubt Mrs Smith cares if we look all fancy. The nice hi viz shirts seem to collect dirt and never wash clean.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Besides the cost the only down fall is having to carry another cooler of ice water to recharge the packets. They sure can't go in with the drinking water. I just broke a new guy of tossing his pop in there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

treebilly said:


> Besides the cost the only down fall is having to carry another cooler of ice water to recharge the packets. They sure can't go in with the drinking water. I just broke a new guy of tossing his pop in there.


Lol oh heck no, floaties no good  I have so many extra ice chests from aging deer, I'll just bleach one out to use


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

Was you getting the extra pack too for continuous cooling or just taking a 20 min break ?


----------



## treebilly (Jul 15, 2016)

Extra pack. But a short break every couple of hours sounds good too. And since I started on srt a year ago, coming out of the tree is an option


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

treebilly said:


> Extra pack. But a short break every couple of hours sounds good too. And since I started on srt a year ago, coming out of the tree is an option


I been srt lately it started with wraptor now elevated to rw hcp hass foot ascender it never ends ehh ?


----------



## treebilly (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope. Never got a wraptor ride yet. I have the HH, HAAS, and foot ascender setup. Wraptor would be awesome but for a guy that humped a taught line for 16 years, srt is like floating into the tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

treebilly said:


> Nope. Never got a wraptor ride yet. I have the HH, HAAS, and foot ascender setup. Wraptor would be awesome but for a guy that humped a taught line for 16 years, srt is like floating into the tree.


I body thrusted taughtline from 81 till 2012 so I know whacha sayin! Wraptor is great and I used it then transferred over to drt but I needed better setups for when redirecting and simple climbs of 50 foot or less where the wraptor seemed a bit like overkill! hh is on my radar seems like everyone likes them.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 15, 2016)

I went with the HH over the RW because I found it to cinch up tighter for spar work. I will say the RW tends slack better though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2016)

treebilly said:


> I went with the HH over the RW because I found it to cinch up tighter for spar work. I will say the RW tends slack better though.


Right: well, when I work the spar I have been using my gri gri untie off my wraptor and tie to spar. I like the break it provides shins in long spur sessions so I also understand where your coming from there! That combined with the art positioner have made this old man a happy mofo


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 15, 2016)

treebilly said:


> Now this thread has me wondering where big brother (OSHA) stands on this matter. I really should find out since I'm supposed to be coming up with a safety program for the company I work for.



I know years ago when I worked in a kitchen at a Tastee Freeze. (High school job) We had to wear pants per the labor laws because of the hot grease in the fryers. I'm not sure pants would really help much if the fryer dumped over, but that was the law.

BTW, it was 88* here today, got to 100* up in Fairbanks.


----------



## ArthurB (Jul 15, 2016)

Can't see the point of the argument

Don't you lot have a constitutional right to bare legs ... ?

Or is that just arms ... ?


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 15, 2016)

We bear arms, hump legs, smoke the good stuff, and blow you up with a robot if you cause trouble!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 15, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I know years ago when I worked in a kitchen at a Tastee Freeze. (High school job) We had to wear pants per the labor laws because of the hot grease in the fryers. I'm not sure pants would really help much if the fryer dumped over, but that was the law.
> 
> BTW, it was 88* here today, got to 100* up in Fairbanks.



100° in Fairbanks[emoji23]. GTFO


----------



## capetrees (Jul 15, 2016)

And if you really want to get your thong in an uproar Acer, sometimes we wear



TANK TOPS!!!!

And if we're working on a steep slope??




SNEAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## Zale (Jul 15, 2016)

This subject seems to come up every year when it gets hot. You can wear shorts and still look professional. Arborwear makes some nice shorts. If you are working in the heat you need to work smart. If you still wear jeans, you need to get your head examined. There are materials today that breath and wick that make it seem like you wearing shorts. I have never worn shorts but I'm not opposed to it. To each his own, though the Canadian's do seem to be set in their ways.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 15, 2016)

capetrees said:


> And if you really want to get your thong in an uproar Acer, sometimes we wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious to me. I've said it before.. I'll say it again.. facking 'muricans. Trump would approve, no doubt. Hahahaha


----------



## capetrees (Jul 15, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> That's hilarious to me. I've said it before.. I'll say it again.. facking 'muricans. Trump would approve, no doubt. Hahahaha


----------



## Zale (Jul 15, 2016)

Might have to put this one in the political thread.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 15, 2016)

capetrees said:


> View attachment 513504


George ****ing bush. Nuff said. You guys have literally voted that country down the tubes. Yuck.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 15, 2016)

Packets of what?



treebilly said:


> Besides the cost the only down fall is having to carry another cooler of ice water to recharge the packets. They sure can't go in with the drinking water. I just broke a new guy of tossing his pop in there.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 15, 2016)

Some sort of gel.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> George ****ing bush. Nuff said. You guys have literally voted that country down the tubes. Yuck.


WTF another cowardly Canadian trying to somehow run down America because he can't accept a little humor here on AS. Grasping a straws eh?


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 15, 2016)

GWB was a real man and a good leader, his only downfall was being a little too PC


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## jrider (Jul 15, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> 100° in Fairbanks[emoji23]. GTFO


100 degrees. Haha. Nice call


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 16, 2016)

jrider said:


> 100 degrees. Haha. Nice call




This was taken by a friend yesterday.... 


It's 82* right now there according to the online weather, which seems to be accurate. Says it's 68* here and I'm showing 70.4*. It's almost 9PM. Wasn't as hot today.

Though it also says it's cloudy and rainy here, and it's sunny... I dunno, but the pic is real. I promise I have much better things to do than make up stories. I have enough memory issues as is (traumatic brain injury), it's hard enough to remember the actual truth, never mind remembering made up things!


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm unable to find any record of Fairbanks, AK reaching 100° In fact the highest recorded temperature for Fairbanks is 94° last reached in 1991
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?month=6

Highest temperature reached so far this year seems to be 88° reached yesterday.
https://www.wunderground.com/histor...reqdb.zip=99710&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=99999

Only part of Alaska to ever reach 100° was Fort Yukon on June 27, 1915

I'm not doubting the picture of the sign for the airport, but I do doubt it reached 100°. Just the other day I drove through a small town in the mountains and the grocery store sign said it was 97° and yet every other sign in town and the official temperature for the town was 85°


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2016)

Hddnis said:


> I'm unable to find any record of Fairbanks, AK reaching 100° In fact the highest recorded temperature for Fairbanks is 94° last reached in 1991
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?month=6
> 
> Highest temperature reached so far this year seems to be 88° reached yesterday.
> ...


I once saw a bank sign say -6 it was 106 that day !!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't think I said there was an "offical" temp of 100*. I'm not sure how they figure the official temp, but I know I've often seen 15-20* colder or hotter here vs the "offical temp"

Hell yesterday morning they claimed it was 59* when it was 73* here at home and 71* at the shop!

It was 85* here that same day of the Fairbanks pic and 80* yesterday, what does the official deal say? Zip code 99645, mile ~39 of the Glenn Highway.

None the less point I was making is that it gets quite hot here too.


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 16, 2016)

_"Yup, I was standing on Sarah Palin's back porch admiring the view of Russia, when the temperature soared to 110* in the shade. It was Obama's fault."
_


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 16, 2016)

I laughed.

...made even funnier since Palin never said that.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 16, 2016)

I have no idea where she lives. Not near me.


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah... she's brilliant... an intellectual giant... and didn't actually mention her porch.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I don't think I said there was an "offical" temp of 100*. I'm not sure how they figure the official temp, but I know I've often seen 15-20* colder or hotter here vs the "offical temp"
> 
> Hell yesterday morning they claimed it was 59* when it was 73* here at home and 71* at the shop!
> 
> ...


85 lol hot  I would not climb there without a sweater no professional


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 17, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> 85 lol hot  I would not climb there without a sweater no professional


You show me one professional arboricultural publication showing any professional wearing shorts and climbing. Just one. From ANY part of the world.. (forget about your excuses). My bet says you find none. However, I can show you numerous pictures of hillbilly's wearing shorts doing all kinds of things that put them in the top of their class for the Darwin awards. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You show me one professional arboricultural publication showing any professional wearing shorts and climbing. Just one. From ANY part of the world.. (forget about your excuses). My bet says you find none. However, I can show you numerous pictures of hillbilly's wearing shorts doing all kinds of things that put them in the top of their class for the Darwin awards. Can't fix stupid.


You not wearing a sweater, I just don't get it totally non pro. Arborware climbing shorts dufus


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You show me one professional arboricultural publication showing any professional wearing shorts and climbing. Just one. From ANY part of the world.


Many pros wear shorts in tropic conditions searching for eab and other bugs all the time but they don't have time to post in chest beating forums, such as this. http://www.bakeru.edu/canopy/

You just can't fix stupid


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&thid=OIP.M1b0eee1d637ebbf2ac7d778f4eba3c85o0

Rotflmfao


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 17, 2016)

You realize you didn't find any right? You're the idiot. Lol, that link showed nothing other than educational rec climbs.. and I still saw jeans!

Why did you caption that picture of you?
This is a waste of time. You're a bullshitter, and not capable of anything but concrete thought.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You realize you didn't find any right? You're the idiot. Lol, that link showed nothing other than educational rec climbs.. and I still saw jeans!
> 
> Why did you caption that picture of you?
> This is a waste of time. You're a bullshitter, and not capable of anything but concrete thought.


There was a climber in shorts, your a nit wit incapable of adult conversation. Thankfully your not or shall never be my superior, as I would make you bald before your time. Was the chicken or the egg first ?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

Canadians and Alaskans should always wear sweaters and use only camp axe, axe and hand saws or they are not pro.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 17, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Canadians and Alaskans should always wear sweaters and use only camp axe, axe and hand saws or they are not pro.


Yup. You got it. Your grammar and spelling are atrocious, even to a "nit wit". Keep climbing your 650' trees in 145degree weather, bullshitter. You look like a chump wearing shorts. The end.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Yup. You got it. Your grammar and spelling are atrocious, even to a "nit wit". Keep climbing your 650' trees in 145degree weather, bullshitter. You look like a chump wearing shorts. The end.


Well goooolie; I never claimed to be a writer. 140' is our tallest 120 degrees now who's shittin who. I highly doubt it will end; because, king wood acer holder kid cannot accept he is not the center of the universe but time will tell!!!!


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 17, 2016)

Don't call people stupid when you can't spell, rope. That's embarrassing for both parties. I still think you're full of ****. People with as many excuses as you, always are.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Don't call people stupid when you can't spell, rope. That's embarrassing for both parties. I still think you're full of ****. People with as many excuses as you, always are.


Son, son, son, your the first to call names and assume, 106 degrees is not an excuse. It is a limiting factor. As far as fulla ****, well sure, sometimes I am. I however will certainly be grinning,"fully well knowing" you would never last a week here in the dog days. And your full of it too, as the end was a post back hehehe


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 17, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Canadians and Alaskans should always wear sweaters and use only camp axe, axe and hand saws or they are not pro.


Hey, don't paint us all with the same brush.

I don't wear shorts in the tree because my silky soft skin would get all scratched and bruised and mama wouldn't like that


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Hey, don't paint us all with the same brush.
> 
> I don't wear shorts in the tree because my silky soft skin would get all scratched and bruised and mama wouldn't like that


My bad, yeah true; not all are alike just as here.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 17, 2016)

Can't believe a guy looses his s**t over people wearing shorts. 

Cut back on the caffeine


----------



## Thornton (Jul 17, 2016)

I happen to like arborist shorts


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 17, 2016)

If you're not wearing a silk Armani suit and carrying a briefcase in the tree, you can't possibly be a professional.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 20, 2016)

If you show up in shorts around me you will end up being the plaintiff in a sexual harassment suit or worse.


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 21, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> You show me one professional arboricultural publication showing any professional wearing shorts and climbing. Just one. From ANY part of the world.. (forget about your excuses). My bet says you find none. However, I can show you numerous pictures of hillbilly's wearing shorts doing all kinds of things that put them in the top of their class for the Darwin awards. Can't fix stupid.


You haven't been & seen much have you? 30% of our country is tropical & I can tell you now shorts are the uniform of choice out of necessity.
Tranks


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 21, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you show up in shorts around me you will end up being the plaintiff in a sexual harassment suit or worse.



So, you are saying if someone wears shorts around you they will have to sue you or worse? That means you are going to sexually harass them for wearing shorts? In the context of the thread it would most likely be a guy, so you're gay and have a such a thing for manly climbers that you can't keep your hands off them?

I'm thinking you might end up with the worse option.

from bing:
*Plaintiff*
A plaintiff (Π in legal shorthand) is the party who initiates a lawsuit (also known as an action) before a court. By doing so, the plaintiff seeks a legal remedy, and if successful, the court will issue judgment in favor of the plaintiff and make the appropriate court order (e.g., an order for damages).


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 21, 2016)

This thread reminds me of some Hawaiians I used to play basketball with and they play in flipflops. (We called them thongs back then)

We played at the local school playground and the pavement was rough. I don't know how they didn't beat the heck out of their feet but they played very well and I don't recall any injuries related to footwear.

Couple of those boys were some big dudes, but nice as could be. Wonder what they're up to these days.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 21, 2016)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 514032
> I happen to like arborist shorts


Now I wanna go cut wood


----------

